# Card Scraper Diamond Filing Jig



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

A simple jig for filing a straight or curved card scraper at 90 degrees. By holding the diamond paddle or file into the pocket as you slide it end to end... you can easily shape your card scraper edge to 90 degrees.

This can be easily modified to accommodate French curve type scrapers also.

It is just a block 1"x 1-1/2"x 3" with a narrow saw kerf to allow the card scraper to peek through for filing or honing.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

pretty nifty !!
thanks for sharing


----------



## David Nickell (Jul 6, 2020)

I have just been trying to figure out how to sharpen my first ever card scrapers. This is what I was looking for!


----------

